# Tesla Wins Exhibition Section of Pikes Peak Race



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Today a Tesla Model S Plaid driven by Randy Pobst of Motor Trend won the exhibition section of the annual Pikes Peak Race.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Curt Renz said:


> Randy Post


Randy Probst


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

FRC said:


> Randy Probst


Thanks, but actually: Pobst.

I've corrected my original post.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> Randy Probst


Randy Pobst.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

In-car camera. Note compass in upper left to change direction of view.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

A perfect example of why a yoke steering wheel in inappropriate.


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Professionally packaged version for the winner's own YouTube channel.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Curt Renz said:


> Professionally packaged version for the winner's own YouTube channel.


I find it extremely curious that the Porsche near the beginning of the video has no caipers installed. What's up wuth that?

IMHO not a good place to save weight.


----------

